
John D. Cook on math consulting, Python and going solo [audio] - Radim
https://rare-technologies.com/rrp-2-john-d-cook-consulting/
======
JabavuAdams
I was excited to see this, but I found that the interviewer spent too much
time talking. I got too frustrated and stopped listening. I want to hear what
Cook has to say, and the interviewer is only there to facilitate that.

I'd encourage the interviewer to go back over the audio, and measure the
amount of time he's talking vs. the amount of time that John Cook is talking.
If it's greater than 20% or so, then that's a problem.

~~~
Radim
Duly noted!

In the first episode, I got feedback that people wanted to hear more from me.
Perhaps I went too much in the opposite direction here. Converging, slowly :)

Btw the aim is 50/50 -- these are not meant to be "interviews".

~~~
p1esk
I'd rather hear more from the creator of Gensim. Has John D. Cook built
anything impressive?

~~~
aangjie
Umm.. I have nothing against gensim or the author, but aren't you assuming
that JDC hasn't. He has been working in consulting and probably under a lot of
NDA contract clauses and has not been able to publish? I don't know his work,
just like his blog.

------
mark_l_watson
I enjoyed that. I have been reading John's social media posts for a while, and
it was good to hear him talk about his business. I also liked the
interviewer's style for running the podcast.

------
learningtool
I heard only parts of the podcast, what I believe he said: His best tool is
emacs, travels about every three months, emphasizes the importance of
marketing, get many clients from reading his blog, he doesn't like to be payed
with equity, a big program is the refrigerator is always at hand. I didn't
hear anything about a concrete project, perhaps because of NDAs, and if you
are curious the interviewer/podcaster likes to travel and traves all around
the world.

------
TwoNineFive
If you actually want people to subscribe to your podcast and listen to it, you
need to give them what they need to do that. Put the words "RSS" or "feed" on
the page with a link to the feed. Don't make me view the page source to find
it, which is what I had to do.

[https://rare-technologies.com/comments/feed/](https://rare-
technologies.com/comments/feed/)

------
Mickchicken2
Thanks!

I'll give this a listen on the commute to work next week.

------
douche
I liked his blog, but I hope this isn't a precedent that will be followed. I
have precious little time to read posts in my goodreader backlog. Podcasts, in
addition to being terrible most of the time, are sucky unless they provide a
transcript, and even then it would be 100x better if they dug more than 1mm
deeply than the headline.

~~~
BenGosub
podcasts are good for when you are on the move, or you want to rest your eyes.

------
pizza
thanks for this

